# Work Benchand Cabinet



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Previous work bench thread got me inspired, one $225.00 trip to "THE Home Depot" for all the materials and two days of work !! Now I need some socket holders and more peg board hooks . I'm thinking about building another cabinet to put more stuff in, it just makes the shop look cleaner.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Way to go!!! Nothing like getting things organized and having a nice workspace. 
Great job!!

Picked up some plywood last week to do some of the same.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Heavy Duty Bench*

Okay the first work bench was for general purpose and not heavy duty. I finally used all the left over Concrete Form boards and my pole barn lumber to build a HEAVY DUTY BENCH. I plan on mounting a vise on the end later.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice work. My dad built work benches like the heavy duty one. They last forever,I've had mine for over 25 yrs and it will last another 50.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

That's pretty slick!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, great job!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

tdgal,now you've inspired me to build a cabinet.I have so much stuff on shelves the place looks crappy.Be nice to shut the doors and hide it.Good job!


----------

